# Jenny Rat Cage?



## MouseMaid (Apr 7, 2015)

I've been offered a Jenny Rat cage from a friend who's recently stopped keeping rats, but before I take her up on it, does anyone know if it will be suitable for mice? And if so, how many would it hold? (Trying to work out if it'd be worth the space it would take up)

Thanks


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the bar spacing will be to wide unless the mice are very large.Mice need 0.5cm and the Jenny I think is more than 1cm.


----------



## Richard1978 (Sep 6, 2015)

I've covered an old rat cage in small holed mesh it's great big cage and great for the mice


----------



## Richard1978 (Sep 6, 2015)

You could also pop the dimensions in mouse cage calculator for an idea of what numbers could live in it covered


----------



## MouseMaid (Apr 7, 2015)

Oops, just seen this replies! Thanks guys. Richard, that's a great idea. I've not heard of the mouse cage calculator so I'll go and google that now


----------

